# Royal Dominant Morphs



## Aquai (Feb 11, 2009)

Ok, so i've been thinking about the morphs available and was looking into spider morphs and as far as i am aware this is a dominant morph.

Now correct me if i'm wrong but by my workings people should be listing whether the spider morphs they are selling are heterozygous or homozygous for the allele?

By my workings if you were to purchase a heterozygous spider morph you would only produce 50% offspring as Spiders when crossed with a normal morph as opposed to 100% if you use a homozygous spider parent.

Is it not advisable then that people should be listing their spiders as homozygous or heterzygous?

Is there even any homozygous spider's being produced atm?

I have included my tables to figure out percentages so correct me if i'm wrong;

*AA = Homozygous spider (best for breeding from)*
*Aa = Heterzygous spider (still shows markings, but not as good to breed from)*
*aa = Normal morph*

So the first table shows a heterzygous with a normal;








This produces two heterozygous and two normal morphs

If we then took two heterozygous and crossed them we end up with;








One homozygous, two heterozygous and one normal

Take the homozygous and breed it to a normal;








Four Heterozygous

Surely there must be some homozygous spider's out there or is this just not done? If not is there any reason for it? I am aware of the twitch that spider's apparently have is this linked to this perhaps?​


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm not up on my Royal morphs, but the only way to distinguish between a heterozygous and homozygous dominant mutation is through test breeding. Would be difficult for people to sell hatchlings stating whether they are het or **** (unless they came from 2 proven homozygous parents)


----------



## DazedLewis (Aug 21, 2008)

homozygous spiders are 'super spiders' are they not?

would be worth double your standard spider.


----------



## Aquai (Feb 11, 2009)

Yeh i'm aware of that, but i mean you see some proven spider adults for sale and people never list whether het or ****, and i was wondering if there was even any homozygous out there, or is there some defect?



DazedLewis said:


> homozygous spiders are 'super spiders' are they not?
> 
> would be worth double your standard spider.


I've never heard of a super spider, is there any visual difference, one would presume there isn't​


----------



## DazedLewis (Aug 21, 2008)

I think they would look different to normal spiders, like you get pastel and super pastel. I think a few have been produced, but people dont like to breed too many spiders together as it may enhance their genetic defects.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Aquai said:


> Yeh i'm aware of that, but i mean you see some proven spider adults for sale and people never list whether het or ****, and i was wondering if there was even any homozygous out there, or is there some defect?
> ​


Ahh I see what you mean. Royals aren't my thing, so I wouldn't know whether homozygous spiders express visual defects.


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

I don't think there's any proof that a Homozygous Spider has been produced. It may be that that combination is lethal. So, it may not even be a dominant gene, although it is presumed so.


----------



## Pastelballpython (Aug 8, 2008)

*spider royals*

hi people do breed spider to spider and the out come is spider there aint a super spider out there i think they have said its dom as there aint a super but i no what you are saying as if its dom when breed to a normaly they should be 100%spiders but i dont no any more i think this is the same with the pinstripe


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

In theory the het and hom spider should look the same but a spider x spider breeding is not something normally done due to the added risk of the increased wobble and flipping. Not something I am inclined to test out.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

The only thing a breeder COULD do is say "This spider is DEFINITELY a heterozygous spider" if the animal has only one Spider parent (and when I breed pinstripes, I will be stating that my Pins are heterozygous pin for exactly this reason).


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> The only thing a breeder COULD do is say "This spider is DEFINITELY a heterozygous spider" if the animal has only one Spider parent (and when I breed pinstripes, I will be stating that my Pins are heterozygous pin for exactly this reason).


I agree, however, I can just see all the questions about 'het Pinstripe?'

:lol2:

I know its correct and I'll be doing the same, but some people are going to get confused


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

And if there are questions about "het pinstripe" when the animal they're looking at is a visual pinstripe, I will explain that, because this animal only has one Pinstripe parent, it can only have inherited one copy of pinstripe and therefore can produce babies that are NOT pinstripes and are in fact normals.

I don't expect to have so many baby royals that I can't spend that time with each person I sell to


----------



## Aquai (Feb 11, 2009)

So what we're saying is no-one is aware of a homozygous spider as stands, presumably, as stated, due to the increased genetic deformity risk.


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/197523-weird-spider-out-one-my.html

These could be, but no breeding trials yet...


----------

